# Valet Magic Vs Audi RS4 B5



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

I wanted to show this car as its one of my all time favorites :argie:

The car was booked in for a Zaino protection detail and 4 x Wheel refurbs to really bring the car together. Along with this the full interior was cleaned and leather conditioned as all our details receive this free of charge :thumb:


















































































































































































































Thank you

Robbie


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work therefella :thumb:


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

looks awesome rob ........but i wouldnt expect anything else :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

e4n rs said:


> looks awesome rob ........but i wouldnt expect anything else :thumb:


Thank you mate :thumb:
I will give you a tinkle tomorrow to catch up :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Lee_fr200 (Mar 5, 2009)

wow gorgeous car


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, what snow foam did u use?
liking these more and more since my mate got an s4
thts pretty quick so these must be amazing


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

It looked clean after the wash stage. Then you could see what the clay had pulled off! Very nice job on a great car.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dazzyb said:


> great work, what snow foam did u use?
> liking these more and more since my mate got an s4
> thts pretty quick so these must be amazing


On this car I used AutoSmart foam mousse:thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Wonderful job Robbie! A great car indeed.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Another Audi Robbie :thumb: Lovely job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Your posts always make me go straight to the classfields to find one! :lol:

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

amiller said:


> Your posts always make me go straight to the classfields to find one! :lol:
> 
> Nice one :thumb:


LOL :thumb:


----------



## buff (Mar 4, 2007)

Car looks great Robbie. Can I ask who you used to refurb the alloys ?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice work mate on such a sweet car!


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Love these. Proper wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job! i love all the carbon fiber in the engine bay!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work and nice big car. One of the nicer estates.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely work buddy!

It's such a shame that Audi insist on putting this crappy plastic on the engine bay above the front bumper. My similar age S3 always looks like I've not cleaned that part, due to the bizarre plastic finish on them!

Anyway, nice work for the wrong colour (Noggy Blue:argie::argie::argie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JD said:


> Lovely work buddy!
> 
> It's such a shame that Audi insist on putting this crappy plastic on the engine bay above the front bumper. My similar age S3 always looks like I've not cleaned that part, due to the bizarre plastic finish on them!
> 
> Anyway, nice work for the wrong colour (Noggy Blue:argie::argie::argie


Same problem on my S4 :wall:


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

XD second to last photo looks badly photoshopped i know it isnt but it looks like it lol XD


VeeDubEuro


----------

